# Stuck clutch B414



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

I expect this topic has come up before, but can anyone please help. My lovely little '68 B414 has got it's clutch stuck. It's a perfect little tractor for my smallholding, but I left it standing for a couple of months, and now I can't get into gear other than crashing it in in low ratio (or starting it in gear).
I've taken the cover plate off under the clutch housing, and given it a few whacks with a hammer with the pedal held down, but no luck so far.
I was wondering if I could spray some kind of release fluid into the housing (WD40, or diesel etc.) which would not do any permanent harm, or perhaps heating it up with a blowtorch-anything to avoid splitting it!!
I've tried driving it up to a wall, but it just dug itself in. If anyone has any other tricks that would avoid me splitting it I'd be really grateful.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jason! Try doing a search of our website using "stuck clutch". Several posts come up which hopefully will give you some good ideas to try. If you are still not having any luck, be sure to get back to us and give us some more details so we might be able to help out. Good luck! :cheers:


----------



## mla2ofus (Nov 5, 2006)

Try putting it in the highest gear w/ the switch off and have someone tow it w/ another vehicle/tractor while holding clutch pedal all the way down. Don't try to get up any speed, if this will break it loose it will occur the instant it starts to move. Also try this pulling it backward w/ it still in top forward gear. Again don't move it over a few inches or feet as the engine will turn over backward and the oil pump won't pump.
HTH,
Mike


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for prompt replies guys. 
I've looked through the previous "stuck clutch" posts. It seems that as it's live drive (two stage clutch), the friction plate is actually recessed into the flywheel,
by an inch or so, which makes it difficult to get direct access to it from underneath.
Is there any where I can get a diagram of the clutch-flywheel assembly on-line? Knowing exactly what I'm dealing with would be a great help!
Mike, thanks for the tip about towing in high gear. Fortunately I've also got an old Fordson Major which would be ideal for the job. Just got to find volunteer to drive it for me. Could ask the wife, but I think I know what the answer would be:furious:


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Still struggling with this stuck clutch 
Can anyone suggest where I might be able to get a diagram of the clutch/flywheel assembly so that I can get an idea of what's going on. I suppose if all else fails I would have to buy the Workshop Manual, but I imagine they're quite expensive:money:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Jason, 

One other thing you might try and you need to be REALLY careful doing it is to chain or secure the tractor to a LARGE tree or other immovable object by the DRAW BAR ONLY. DO NOT use the 3 point hitch or other points as this can cause the tractor to torque over (flip over on its back rotating n the rear axle). 

Be sure the rear of the tractor has as much rear weight as you can get on it or remove the FEL for traction. Once the tractor is secured to the tree, start the tractor with the transmission in a low gear with the clutch pedal press all the way down.

The tractor will immediately take off forward until the chain draws tight. Hopefully this will shock load the clutch and break it loose. Another method is to position the tractor FEL bucket against a large tree or rock and do the same thing only be sure the tractor is touching up against the object or very close. 

This does not always work but is worth a try. Just be careful.


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for advice Chief, I'll wait for a dry day (not many of those at the moment!) and find myself a tree. Would there be any advantage in putting the diff-lock in when trying this?, although it might be a bit difficult holding clutch and diff-lock down at the same time!
Thanks Jason.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The diff. lock would help with gaining traction if you are Fred Astair on the pedals.


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Been sitting back monitoring the discussion, glad I'm not involved and happy nothing's snapped yet! You guy's have everything pretty well covered, but I don't remember anything being saidabout penetrating oil. The steer clutches in my old 440 IC John Deere stick once in a while and I hose them down and they eventually break free. A little slipping and it burns off and everything fine till the next time. I would hose it down good, but thats just me. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Yippee!!  Just managed to free the clutch. I've been squirting WD40 into the housing (no idea where it was going!) for the last week. Then I chained it up to my old Fordson Major and started it in low gear, and the clutch came free straight away.It's like getting an old friend back. Thanks guys for all your help. :headclap: :headclap:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to hear she finally gave in. Sure beats splitting the tractor. :tractorsm Enjoy.


----------



## mla2ofus (Nov 5, 2006)

Good to hear. Splitting a tractor is no fun unless you have all the right eqpt. which most of us don't.
Mike


----------



## PowerView (Jul 9, 2007)

The parts catalog is available here (to help you with the parts breakdown) 

http://www.caseih.com/parts/parts.aspx?&navid=123&RL=ENNA&typeid=157

Down in the bottom right, there is a link: Begin your SEARCH for PARTS right here! 


Type in B414 and go to the section for Clutch. It looks like there are two different kinds of clutches, a single and dual.

PowerView


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Powerview. Although I've solved the problem, It's useful to know what all the bits and pieces look like


----------

